# HR20-700 or TiVo Series 3



## lorick (Jul 30, 2001)

When both the HR20-700 and the TiVo Series 3 have been released, what are your plans?


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Once you've used the TiVo interface, I don't think there's anyway to go back to anything less.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Given what I know now, no change - staying with the HR10-250. I don't see any advantage to the HR20 and lots of disadvantages. The Series 3 would look better to me if Comcast in my area offered decent HD content, but it makes DirecTV look luxurious in comparison.

Since I have the TiVo interface, network features and OTA reception of locals, I don't see a point in switching. Ask me again in two years (perhaps the HR20 will be out by then?)


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

So, is the HR20-700 the right model number? IS it going to have 700 gigs of storage or does that mean something else?

I will probably keep my HR10-250 for several years or until it does not work, especially with the improvemnts of the new software. I might condider going to cable with a series 3 in a couple of years if Time Warner decides to carry Bravo by then and the cablecard implementation is not totally fubared by the cablecos.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't wait for the TIVO series 3. Anything based on the NDS XTV software is junk and I have no faith that it will ever be anything but junk. You already all know my reasons why which I have re-iterated ad-nauseum in thread after thread. Plain and simple.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

HR20-700 is the model number.

DirecTV's nomenclature for the current reciever line is:

Unit-Manufacturer

The HR20-700 700 is the manufacturer code; which corresponds to PACE


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

Lee L said:


> So, is the HR20-700 the right model number? IS it going to have 700 gigs of storage or does that mean something else?
> 
> I will probably keep my HR10-250 for several years or until it does not work, especially with the improvemnts of the new software. I might condider going to cable with a series 3 in a couple of years if Time Warner decides to carry Bravo by then and the cablecard implementation is not totally fubared by the cablecos.


The 700 designation is just the manufacturer code.

edit: earl beat me to it by a minute.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

As long as there are no new National channels in MPEG4, I will stay as I am, and wait thru
the "growing pains" of the new unit I am in good shape with fine OTA reception with my
locals, plus my TV has a built-in D* receiver(which is MPEG2), and I'm in no hurry to put
a "box" on top of it.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

As long as we can only get Setanta on DTV, we need to stick w/ DTV, therefore the S3 is of no use. And, as long as I can get majors via OTA, the HR10-250 is all I need (I am currently not using HD package). *All* of this will most likely be re-evaluated at some point in the next few years and there is a huge implied assumption that my HR10-250 will remain stable.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

I was orignially planning to switch one of my HR10s for the HR20 to comapre the two, but now that we are actually getting the 6.3 update, I don't see any reason to switch unless they do something to push me (like moving the ST HD games to mpeg 4).


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

I'll stick with my HR10-250 until the HD Package is beefed up with more choices only available in MPEG4. 6.3 update makes me very satisfied for the short term.


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

For me it will be either the Series 3 or the Comcast TiVo. It depends on how much functionality Comcast decides to include in their box.


----------



## Skyhawk (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm also going to sick with my HR10-250 until they shut off the MPEG 2 system. By then I will know what all my options will be and be able to make a rational judgment.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll keep my HR10-250 and get an S3, maybe 2 if the price is right.

Right now, I have to pick and choose what OTA programs to record in HD, the others I have to get in SD.

The addition of another dual tuner HD recorder will help my decision making immensely.

I hope the fall schedule isn't like last years, I actually had to record one night on VHS, I was recording something on CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX, UPN and WB, I think it was Wednesday evening, 5 TiVo tuners doesn't work with 6 networks.

Now that UPN is gone, that helps.

I really need to get another hard drive in the HR10-250 before fall.
30 hours just doesn't do it.


phox


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Poll needs another option: Not enough info yet.

That's my answer. 

I can't possibly decide until I know when the two new units (Series 3 and HR20-700) will be offered to the public, what DirecTV will require to acquire their new box (up front fee? trade-in? lease? what about the dish itself?), and what the reviews of the new HR20-700 are like (positive? or POS like the R15 only now with HD?).


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

TIVO Series 3 - WWWWOOOOOOHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I am literally salivating.


----------



## monkeyboy1010 (Nov 17, 2000)

I will hang on to my 1st gen HD TiVo, mainly cause with PTVnet installed I have more control over the box. If the community is able to get inside the Series 3 TiVo as they have S1 and S2 then I may jump in.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

HR20 of course. Tivo series 3 does me no good since it won't work with satellite, no matter how nice it might be. Since cable around here sucks for HD, again, does me no good.

Since I'll now get all Tigers, Red Wings and Pistons games in HD on the MPEG4 system on DirecTV, HR20 will be installed as soon as available. I don't care if it's Tivo interface or not, so long as I can record my shows. End of story.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Depnds on-

1) Can the cable co supply Cablecards? Not all can.
2) Does your cable have HD? If yes how does it compare to DirecTV when the Series3 is out?
3) Cost- likely the HR20 will be a lease and MUCH cheaper up front. I predict the S3 will be in the $700-1000 range...
4) How much do you like TiVo?
5) When does the ComcastTiVo come out..? How does it compare..


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

If a Tivo series 3 can work with my local cable co using dual tuners via a cable card I can see my 11 year stay with D* in jeopardy. D* better get that Mpeg4 moving with more non sports HD channels soon to keep me as a customer.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

gquiring said:


> If a Tivo series 3 can work with my local cable co using dual tuners via a cable card I can see my 11 year stay with D* in jeopardy. D* better get that Mpeg4 moving with more non sports HD channels soon to keep me as a customer.


Or better yet, get the bugs out of their new DVR's. The DirecTV's DVR's are so error prone. Make too many mistakes.


----------

